# Resolution - Quality



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 4, 2010)

Is it possible to download the resolution of a video without destroying its quality? If yes how to do it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 5, 2010)

'download the resolution'?


----------



## Beastie (Nov 5, 2010)

I think sk8harddiefast meant "downgrade" or "decrease".


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 5, 2010)

I mean that if Kdenlive has no problem, then the problem is my hardware so if cannot edit a HD video, somehow make it something lower than HD to edit fine. But if this happen, the quality of the video can remain as it is? I cannot explain exactly that I mean but I cannot understand why kdenlive is so slow to edit a video 1080 P/30 fps.
I use Q6600 2,4GHZ quad core, 8800GTX GDDR3 768MB and 2 Giga RAM DDR3. Is not enough? Is so slow on sound and when I insert a clip, on monitor play too slow. But on vlc the same video play perfect. I ask everyone. Even on Kdenlive forum but none helped to me to understand what is wrong and how to fix the problem. (If is Kdenlive problem and not my hardware)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 5, 2010)

Is not my hardware's problem. I tried with a simple video (no HD) and respond exactly the same


----------



## richardpl (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't use kdenlive, but it appears from you explanation that it is using suboptimal output for video and/or sound. Does kdenlive use too much CPU when playing videos?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 7, 2010)

No. Use ~20%


----------

